# T wall evolution



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

All Exo's and wanted to do a display type thing.

Changed my mind on the setups, too minimal and started turning to terrestrials as I had all pokies



Tried a theme thing but that wasn't really working either



IKEA Expedit shelf, tried fitting my existing vivs on but it could be better



Changed the 60x45x60's for 60x45x30's instead and went the terrestrial route



The Nano's hold my Metallicas and werent really filling the shelf space enough so changed them to 30 cubes and more 60x45x30's





Installed some IKEA dioders







Then time to set them up, originally it was going to be aquarium ornaments (like the tree you see inside one of them) but couldn't afford that for each so went with simple cork bark instead










Wall semi finished, some can do with improvements

For now they're all happy from what I can see, i've given them all 2-3 floors, multiple hides of all sizes etc and they use it all.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Inside are all Adult females

2 Lasiodora parahybana 
2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
2 Nhandu Chromatus
1 Grammostola Porteri
1 Brachypelma smithi


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Still have 3 pokies (2 metallica and 1 Subfusca LL) in the Nanos




And 2 more juv A. Genic's in plastic tubs.

thanks for looking


----------



## thistle (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Makes a great feature wall.


----------



## gary1234 (Jun 6, 2014)

*bamboo*

hi there . where did you get the bamboo from ,


----------



## jimmer7 (Jan 19, 2013)

What a great display of Ts .most jealous. 
:notworthy:


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

love the setups


----------



## Paul 91 (Jun 16, 2014)

These look amazing!. People who look on here and don't really like tarantulas might just reconsider, what a awesome display!:no1:


----------



## johnny_jb (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm absolutely beside myself. That is just stunning.... Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheers for the comments people, the bamboo was from my local pet shop and the black bamboo was from here 


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decorative-Giant-Bamboo-outdoor-indoor/dp/B00BWRYTOI

The place is called best4garden I didn't buy it directly from Amazon. I called the company and was able to say which specific sizes I needed.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

They look amazing especially with the lighting


----------



## Reeceinleeds (Jun 26, 2013)

these look very good well done for taking the time .....


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Great setups and displayed beautifully :2thumb:


----------



## larrybrandy (Apr 21, 2010)

There awesome setups looking natural too.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Very well done! looks the nuts!

John,


----------



## Chunky73 (Mar 9, 2014)

Brilliant setups, hopefully I can make mine as good one day


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words people, currently making a video so you can see it in action.


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

Best setup I've seen but so was your aboreal setups too.
Jealousy a bitch lol.


----------



## ajd (Jul 14, 2010)

Amazing set ups, look great


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Alright guys bit of an update on today's events and the wall. Bought a couple more larger vivs and moving all the 30's to their own wall. 

So last night I had to capture 7 juvi genics, 3 AF genics, 2 AF Parahybana's, 2 AF N. Chromatus, 1 P. juvi p metallica, 4 AF Chile's and a few others of whatever. Was fun.

Here's today's pics of just the breakdown and will update when sorted


Took out the divides on the middle shelf and put them under the middle legs to strengthen it. Now 6 60x45x30'2 can fit on 1 EXPEDIT





2 new vivs with a few of the old all cleaned up





Some supplies




3 just ready to clean out and build up again.




This time i'm going to do a labyrinth kinda thing with the cork. Same idea of levels etc but this time all walkways will link to each other. 

After watching them for so long I notice who and who wants the extra space etc. Not touching the 30's today as these 6 will be enough to keep me busy


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

Off topic, great location.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheers man 

Ok so only managed to do 4 yesterday as I ran out of cork, everyone else has gone into temporary 30's till I get more.

Now all tunnels link to each other under the earth. It's been fun watching them explore and set silk trails. Bloody Nhandu as usual has found one one spot I can't see her!


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

Have you reinforced the shelves for the weight at all? These look brilliant btw!


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Pogonaviti said:


> Have you reinforced the shelves for the weight at all? These look brilliant btw!


Yup, if you look at the walls from the second shelf down the inner and outer walls are double thick (outer wall is triple). Those are extra shelves I bought to strengthen everything. I have serious OCD when it comes to weight and overloading so made sure I sorted that before putting anything on it.

I did tests and these only put pressure on the sides so the extra shelves are exactly where they should be taking any extra slack. People should know this if trying to fit the same on an EXPEDIT


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sick, this looks amazing so minimalistic yet straight to the point. The beez knees!!
BTW, now that's what I call a balcony omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

cheers man

Right finished the wall and started on the second wall, will be building them over the next few days. Sorry about the iphone quality pics


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sickone said:


> cheers man


 I am a lady you know...lol


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks awesome fair play!


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

pepey05 said:


> I am a lady you know...lol




I'm sorry about that :blush:, very bad habit of mine : victory: thank you and Sjames for looking


----------



## nicodinho (Nov 27, 2014)

This truly epic. Knocks spots off tupperware!!

Where did you get all of your cork bark?


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

This looks great : victory:


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheers hope it gives some ideas


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

double post


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Sickone said:


> Cheers hope it gives some ideas


Oh it has...


how to clear my bank account for one :2thumb:


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

:2thumb: Yeah that's the fun part! 

With the 30x30x30 you can buy a 60x60x45 background and fit two walls. It helps with keeping the light out and makes them feel a bit more secure ( I think). Also dramatically cuts down cleaning if you venture into pokies. 

I have a Smithi just housed in one who's currently doing laps looking for the best hide


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Very cool! :notworthy:


----------



## Mr H (Oct 27, 2016)

Having just acquired some T slings your set up's have given me some real inspiration for future housing. Absolutely cracking job. :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks guys glad it inspired, funny how life turns out this all had to go almost 2 years ago, had a son. 

I do miss the fun of building, i'm left with a habisphere and absolutely no effort in the setup for my Grammostola pulchra





Tbh after taking this pic I realised how much I missed all this, watch this space because ^^ that's not good enough


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Sickone said:


> Tbh after taking this pic I realised how much I missed all this, watch this space because ^^ that's not good enough


I had the same feeling lately after not really being in the hobby for two years, only having a couple tarantulas left... I'm really keen to get back into it now though!


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just found this thread......stunning and well done :flrt::2thumb:


----------

